# Difference CAI & POD FILTER???



## MIHO (Aug 21, 2005)

silly question but whats the difference between a POD FILTER & a COLD AIR INTAKE???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

MIHO said:


> silly question but whats the difference between a POD FILTER & a COLD AIR INTAKE???


ones a filter and ones a system(CAI is the winner)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Horsepower.

short ram = 1-3
Cold air = 5-12


----------



## MIHO (Aug 21, 2005)

ok i see but the cold air intake must have a filter on the end right??? cause shit will get into to ur engine???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

MIHO said:


> ok i see but the cold air intake must have a filter on the end right??? cause shit will get into to ur engine???


of course they do. and really unless you get a JWT pop charge, just a filter wont do anything.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

MIHO said:


> ok i see but the cold air intake must have a filter on the end right??? cause shit will get into to ur engine???


The filter is down inside the fenderwell, you have to remove the wheel and the splash gaurd to get to the filter.


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> The filter is down inside the fenderwell, you have to remove the wheel and the splash gaurd to get to the filter.


Well, you have to remove the splash gaurd...not necessarily the wheel


----------

